# Has anyone out there heard about Trinity?



## NextLevel (Sep 29, 2015)

New here and not sure where to post this. 
Apparently They are a relatively new company and we have been getting work orders from them for several months now. there is almost no contact from them regarding pay, they owe us in the area of a couple thousand dollars for work done, they agree that they owe us money but wont pay on any schedule.
We have gone above and beyond for them and they still wont pay. Well let me clarify, the sent a couple of walmart money orders ($500 and 300) with no list of what we were getting paid for.. they are still behind at least $1000 with more to come. unfortunately this was our main company we focused on due to the amount of work promised. We are now so far in the hole its impossible to do any work at all. in the last week they promised us another payout to settle us up to current, every day an email or text saying it would be tomorrow. and every day a different relative either dies or goes into the hospital. We are on the Verge of losing everything to these clowns and we cannot even get them to answer the phone.

Tl;Dr- who do we contact to report them and or get our $$ owed straight from who pays them?

Thanks


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Walmart money orders? I would immediately stop completing any more work. Get your documents together and start sending certified letters while you pursue either liening the properties or contacting whoever they subbed from about payment. 

If you want an idea how this will probably go for you searh the forum for SEAS. This sounds identical just on a smaller scale.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

NextLevel said:


> New here and not sure where to post this.
> Apparently They are a relatively new company and we have been getting work orders from them for several months now. there is almost no contact from them regarding pay, they owe us in the area of a couple thousand dollars for work done, they agree that they owe us money but wont pay on any schedule.
> We have gone above and beyond for them and they still wont pay. Well let me clarify, the sent a couple of walmart money orders ($500 and 300) with no list of what we were getting paid for.. they are still behind at least $1000 with more to come. unfortunately this was our main company we focused on due to the amount of work promised. We are now so far in the hole its impossible to do any work at all. in the last week they promised us another payout to settle us up to current, every day an email or text saying it would be tomorrow. and every day a different relative either dies or goes into the hospital. We are on the Verge of losing everything to these clowns and we cannot even get them to answer the phone.
> 
> ...



File a police report see if that helps

Many different laws at different levels which should help you get things rolling on the next level.

You probably have state laws related to theft, regardless you should have fed laws to assist you.

18 U.S. Code § 1343 - Fraud by wire, radio, or television

Whoever, having devised or intending to devise any scheme or artifice to defraud, or for obtaining money or property by means of false or fraudulent pretenses, representations, or promises, transmits or causes to be transmitted by means of wire, radio, or television communication in interstate or foreign commerce, any writings, signs, signals, pictures, or sounds for the purpose of executing such scheme or artifice, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than 20 years, or both. If the violation occurs in relation to, or involving any benefit authorized, transported, transmitted, transferred, disbursed, or paid in connection with, a presidentially declared major disaster or emergency (as those terms are defined in section 102 of the Robert T. Stafford Disaster Relief and Emergency Assistance Act (42 U.S.C. 5122)), or affects a financial institution, such person shall be fined not more than $1,000,000 or imprisoned not more than 30 years, or both.


----------



## NextLevel (Sep 29, 2015)

AceVentura said:


> File a police report see if that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 1343 - Fraud by wire, radio, or television


I will definitly look into this, Thank you, will try and update you guys. also cant file liens against the contract we signed... 20/20 red flag i know


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

NextLevel said:


> I will definitly look into this, Thank you, will try and update you guys. also cant file liens against the contract we signed... 20/20 red flag i know



file the liens... they nullified the contract when they didn't pay ya


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

Where is Trinity based out of? If you aren't too far from their office, make an appearance. They can ignore your calls and emails, but if you are standing in their office face to face with someone they won't ignore you. 
-And like someone else said, they failed to pay you so the contract is void (I'm sure that's not the only way they have nullified the agreement either), do what you need to do and get your money.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Those contracts don't hold up in court. Liens won't do you any good either. The best course of action is to contact their clients. They will tell you that your issues are between you and Trinity then they will hang up the phone and call Trinity and tell them to make this go away.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

TexasP&P said:


> Where is Trinity based out of? If you aren't too far from their office, make an appearance. They can ignore your calls and emails, but if you are standing in their office face to face with someone they won't ignore you.


If they are paying subs with Walmart money orders they don't have an office.

Those contracts are worthless and even if they had an attorney I wouldn't put much faith in one that cashes his check at the customer service desk. Per liens, it depends on the job and the location, but usually I will file, especially if the vendor is a nimrod about it.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Here is the problems with liens and with this you are better off filing your police report seeing if you get paid or else going straight to court.

If the house is reo - it is easy enough there is an owner it "should be sold".

If the house is pre for/conv there will be the following issues

- Who's name is on the title
- Liens gonna get wiped out at sheriff sale - "Super Lien fight - HOA"


Here is a Wisconsin Law - If you don't know the name on the title or who the owner currently is then how would it not fall under this.

*943.60* * Criminal slander of title.* 
943.60(1) *(1)* Any person who submits for filing, entering or recording any lien, claim of lien, lis pendens, writ of attachment, financing statement or any other instrument relating to a security interest in or title to real or personal property, and who knows or should have known that the contents or any part of the contents of the instrument are false, a sham or frivolous, is guilty of a Class H felony. 
943.60(2) *(2)* This section applies to any person who causes another person to act in the manner specified in sub. (1). 
943.60(3) *(3)* This section does not apply to a register of deeds or other government employee who acts in the course of his or her official duties and files, enters or records any instrument relating to title on behalf of another person. 
943.60 History *History: *1979 c. 221; 1995 a. 224; 1997 a. 27; 2001 a. 109.
943.60 AnnotationWhether a document is frivolous was for the jury to answer. State v. Leist, 141 Wis. 2d 34, 414 N.W.2d 45 (Ct. App. 1987).


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That is by far the most effective collection method*



Craigslist Hack said:


> Those contracts don't hold up in court. Liens won't do you any good either. The best course of action is to contact their clients. They will tell you that your issues are between you and Trinity then they will hang up the phone and call Trinity and tell them to make this go away.


with a company that is still in business. I would not use a phone call though, I would send the certified demand/intent to lien and file judgement/relief letter to the company that owes me, and everyone up the chain. if you remove the shock value of the demand letter by giving them a call first, it looses some effect, but that's my opinion. Also be sure and name the specific assets you intend to lien if possible.
Always be sure and add late charges with specific timetables, and if you work at a discounted rate be sure and use it for leverage by adding a date after which the discount will be rescinded, you can even charge a completely different rate on late orders after the demand date. 
Don't play with these people, someone is going to be at the end of the line when the company crumbles and will never get paid. Make sure it's the other guy.


----------

